# problema login da utente ormale[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

riesco soltanto a logarmi come root quando avvio dalla liena di comando poi ho installato slim per il login nel mio desktop xfce ma quando faccio il login da utente normale non da root si entro ma entro in una specie di fluxbox.. cosa posso fare perche ho anche installato vlc e mi dice questa cosa

```
tux ~ # vlc

VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.

If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports

you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root first and

cannot be run by non-trusted users first).

```

ho seguito questa guida

```
 adduser -g users -G lp,wheel,audio,cdrom,portage,cron -m mattylux

passwd mattylux

```

----------

## k01

dunque, se non ho capito male il problema è che quando fai il login grafico come root (cosa da non fare) ti si avvia xfce, mentre se lo fai come utente normale no. corretto? nel tuo /etc/rc.conf la variabile XSESSION com'è settata? nella home directory dell'utente hai il file .xinitrc? non conosco slim, ma non ha un qualche file di configurazione anche lui da qualche parte? inoltre credo che sarebbe buona cosa aggiungere l'utente anche al gruppo video

----------

## mattylux

```
UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xfce4 - will start a XFCE4 session

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="xfce4"

```

che stupido ora ho messo xfce prima era XSESSION="gnome"

va bene cosi ora?'

----------

## k01

potrebbe essere una soluzione, la maniera più semplice per scoprirlo è provarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## mattylux

non e cambiato nulla anzi e cambiato che non entro piunella fuxbox ma quando faccio il login da utente, tenta di caricare xfce ma invece torna indietro al login di nuovo

----------

## k01

prova a spulciare tra i file di log e trovare un errore preciso, altrimenti risulta difficile aiutarti. ma se da shell lanci startx come utente normale cosa succede?

----------

## mattylux

niente se faccio startx da utente normale $ 

rimane fermo senza darmi nulla

----------

## mattylux

e se eliminassi slim magari risolverei il problema usando soltanto xdm?? magari e slim che mi da questo problema l'utente e giusto ho rpovato anche ad crearne un altro per prova maa il problema persiste cavoli non riesco ad avere accesso a vlc e a tutti programmi

aspetto qualche altro vostro consiglio prima di agireperche non volgio fare guai dato che sono anche root

----------

## mattylux

grazie ho risolto

dovevo soltanto rm /home/mattylux/.Xauthority

chmod u+w /home/mattylux

e tutto e partito

----------

